# Contract forms



## 1badsnowman (Feb 4, 2003)

Just wondering if you guy's have any suggestions or know of any standard forms avaiable for this type of work?
Thanks ahead of time for you responses........


----------



## CPSS (Mar 15, 2002)

try joining SIMA (Snow and Ice Management Association) www.sima.org they have a section on forms free to members. I know the membership fee seems like another business expense you dont need now, but it really has a lot of good info.


----------



## myo (Dec 2, 2002)

What kind of contract forms do you want? If you want a standard form or a universal form, staples has some carbon copied invoice type tablets you can buy and use as a make shift contract form... All you'll need to do is write out all the terms by hand. You could also use Microsoft Word and make a template and print out blank copies and just fill it in by hand... Just some suggestions.


----------



## Rooster (Dec 13, 1999)

You might consider buying John Allin's book "Managing Snow & Ice" you can also get a cd with forms on it.

Rick


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

CPSS said:


> try joining SIMA (Snow and Ice Management Association) www.sima.org they have a section on forms free to members. I know the membership fee seems like another business expense you dont need now, but it really has a lot of good info.


Most people on here it seems don't see any value in joining SIMA for their $170, well here is the perfect oppotunity to learn.

You could pay $170 to join SIMA and get these forms for free or you can operate without which will most likekly cost you more than you could ever give to SIMA. or you can go to your local lawyer who most likely has limited experience with snow & ice type liabilities and wording and will charge you the family jewels to type up something that most likely will give you a false sense of security and not much protection. :waving:


----------

